# First ND Snow Goose!



## Sotaboy (Apr 22, 2010)

Shot my first Snow Goose in ND this year. Im hooked!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:beer: Thats awesome man congrats! Way to save the tundra!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice Job, I shot my first this year too. it's was a wild time :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats Sota...


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Its good to see your staying safe when busting the roosts! Only Welter would photo shop a life jacket and boat in.. Ha Classic!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Does having mercury and tracker spelled backwards give your boat more roost busting stealth?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yea what the heck?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

That pic is a fake..WTF? uke:


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

:bs:


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats pretty awsome Welter


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think I saw you guys! :beer:


----------

